
Shared scooters should come with shared helmets - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/03/scooters-helmets-required-bird-lime.html
======
FearNotDaniel
I've just returned from Melbourne, where helmets are mandatory for cyclists,
and they do indeed provide helmets with _some_ , not all, bike share bikes.
But you can also buy them in every corner shop and 7-11 for 5 AUD (3.50 US).

------
jmpman
I’d risk permanent brain damage over lice.

~~~
lm28469
Also for these ? [https://joincoup.com/en](https://joincoup.com/en) And what
about headrests in uber, taxis, &c ?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_risk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_risk)

~~~
jmpman
I suspect lice is more common than an extreme risk.

------
arcaster
This only provides a new means of defecating in _or_ on e-scooters?

